# shuttle T's



## realeminn (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey i just boug new shuttle t's today ai was wondering if anyone has anycomments on how you like them or what you dont like about them


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk realeminn. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Idabowhntr (Jul 1, 2005)

*Love them*

Switched to them this year. Fly great, awesome blood trails. Killed a P&Y bear, elk and whitetail with them this year. Great Broadhead!


----------



## Colo_Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

they are a little dull out of the package but a small steel and a fine stone fixes that. They fly great easy to tune I have found that they are very durable have yet to bend or chip or brake a blade yet been hunting rabbits with them haven't tried them on big game didn't draw a tag this year


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

I've shot them for 2 yrs. and killed to deer with them. They fly like my field points, even at 295 fps. and they leave great blood trails. I also like them because they are not vented so they make no noise in flight.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

realeminn said:


> Hey i just boug new shuttle t's today ai was wondering if anyone has anycomments on how you like them or what you dont like about them


...the Shuttle T-Locks are one of the BEST heads on the market...they are extraodinarily TOUGH and have great flight characteristics...

...we sell ton's of them at our store to the guys that want the best product for the money in a fixed blade head...

...like the others I too say: Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

Never used them but :wave3: Hello and :welcome: to AT.


----------

